
Further proof that millennials are the brokest generation - indigodaddy
https://slate.com/business/2018/12/millennials-are-the-brokest-generation.html
======
ecpottinger
I think what is missed is while millennials have less money, they also have
options to get by for less too.

In the past if you could not afford a car you took the taxi (expensive) or the
bus (time and route limited), today Uber and Lyft are a lot cheaper than taxis
while going where you want.

In the past if you could not afford a house, you rented. Today, while numbers
are limited still you have the option of getting a tiny house for a lot less
than what a full house cost. And a better place than what the old trailer
homes would get you.

In the past if you could not afford full vacations, you went camping and
rarely left the country. Today you can get things like Airbnb for a lot less
than a resort or hotel.

And of-course internet for movies, music are cheaper ways to get entertainment
too.

~~~
draw_down
People love to point out that TVs are cheaper, but that is dwarfed by
millenials’ insane student debt and the cost of housing where they can
actually get jobs, your spiel about tiny houses notwithstanding.

